# beef jerky



## I Are Baboon (Jan 9, 2002)

Man, I love this stuff.  I went though a bag in two sittings.  Kind of high in sodium, but DAMN is it good!  Wish it wasn't so expensive though.

Any other beef jerky fans out there?  I tried deer jerky once.  An old friend of mine was a hunter and would make the stuff himself.  Yummy!!!


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 9, 2002)

Jerky    I actually had some for breakfast.
Menu:
oatmeal w/ honey
lowfat cottage cheese
large strip of jerky

That's a balanced meal.....isn't it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pemburu *_
> Jerky    I actually had some for breakfast.
> Menu:
> oatmeal w/ honey
> ...




(pssst!  That's great, but you didn't vote.)


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 9, 2002)

venison jerky as we speak,or type,i'm sorry there's a company 30miles away that makes turkey jerky,it pretty good.i have3-4 oz once a day and yes i voted.....


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 9, 2002)

> (pssst! That's great, but you didn't vote.)



 IAB,   I couldn't find "I love jerky" in the poll 

Tank, do you hunt or just do road kill??


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 9, 2002)

thats funny you asked,i do both,it was 1 wk before deer hunting and i had a doe run right into the side of the redi-mix truck.broke her neck,so my dad came and pick it up.but we never waste any meat,and thats why we hunt,strictly for the meat.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 9, 2002)

I wonder what mule jerky tastes like.


----------



## shooter (Jan 9, 2002)

I like all kinds of Jerky, Buffalo is one of my favorites, along with elk, moose. Another favorite, but really hard to find unless you make it yourself is Salmon Jerky, (Not smoked Salmon, salmon jerky), it's ACE!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2002)

I love it, but it's quite expensive.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I wonder what mule jerky tastes like.


----------



## Ginni (Jan 9, 2002)

Jerky =   
Don't like it....


----------



## Hattrick (Jan 10, 2002)

Love Beef Jerky!  except for the heartburn it gives me.


----------



## mustangman (Jan 13, 2002)

*Jerky boy*

Big thumbs up on jerky, although I am not eating it at the moment!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2005)

It's OK. Don't really care for it.


----------



## brian2440 (Mar 19, 2005)

I bought a dyhydrator and I make my own.  Do not know if it is cheaper or not though.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 19, 2005)

beef jerky is sweet because it has a high protein content and you can eat it in the car.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

Gotta love the jerkey!!!  I use to make my own a while back...I use to do an entire deer in one shot after we got back from hunting.  I use to use ever little bit of meat.

I love all types though...nuttin beats it!


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 21, 2005)

Beef Jerky is probably one of the most celebrated and coveted snack foods by the Infantry all over the world.  This stuff is great!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2005)

Turkey Jerky is my favorite in a rush protein source.  I usually have 4 or 5 bags handy.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm jerky


----------



## Vieope (Mar 21, 2005)

_What is that? _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What is that? _


 Jerky? It's dried salted meat.


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

Anyone tried salmon jerky?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 22, 2005)

I love it...Just didnt think it would/could fit in a BB diet...  Im off to buy a box full!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Jerky? It's dried salted meat.


_ Oh thanks. Got a picture or a recipe? _


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _ Oh thanks. Got a picture or a recipe? _




http://images.google.com/images?q=beef+jerky+&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I love it...Just didnt think it would/could fit in a BB diet... Im off to buy a box full!


Not the perfect addition to a diet, but it serves an unrefrigerated purpose in emergencies.  Watch the high sodium and no teriyaki too much sugar.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> http://images.google.com/images?q=beef+jerky+&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2005)

Your welcome mr. bunny


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2005)

dude it has like nitrates.  They like cause cancer N'stuff.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> dude it has like nitrates.  They like cause cancer N'stuff.



Dude.. everything can cause cancer


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 27, 2005)

ostrich jerky is the BEST! it tastes soooo good. my dad used to order it from a company and it was packaged sort of like a slim jim but much thicker. They came in different seasonings, they were awesome... i have to ask him if he remembers where he used to get them from.


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 29, 2005)

I love Beef Jerky I eat a small bag of it every week I just wish it was cheaper.


----------

